# iPhone Xr ou SE



## Kid-26 (16 Mai 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais savoir si c'est plus avantage d'en prendre la Xr ou SE 2ème génération ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Mai 2020)

A toi de voir ce que tu préfères comme iPhone.

XR : iPhone et écran bien plus grand que le SE, faceId vs touchId
Le Xr est aussi plus cher sur le site Apple. Mais tu dois pouvoir trouver des promos pour l'avoir à un pris plus proche du SE.

Perso, je trouve le XR trop grand et le SE trop petit


----------



## Kid-26 (17 Mai 2020)

D'accord,

Et la SE fait fait des belles photos / vidéos ( filme en 4K ) ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Mai 2020)

Pour comparer les modèles : site d'apple

Les tests sur igen où tu auras sans doute des d'informations sur certains points qui t'intéressent :

https://www.igen.fr/iphone/2020/04/revue-de-tests-liphone-se-2020-petit-mais-costaud-114505
https://www.igen.fr/tests/2020/04/test-de-liphone-se-2020-un-bon-vieil-ami-114655


----------



## ibabar (18 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Perso, je trouve le XR trop grand et le SE trop petit


Tu parles de l'écran ou du form-factor (châssis extérieur) ?



Kid-26 a dit:


> Je voudrais savoir si c'est plus avantage d'en prendre la Xr ou SE 2ème génération ?


C'est tellement vague comme question... c'est déjà miraculeux d'avoir eu des bonnes âmes pour répondre...
Un achat répond à une problématique, et tu ne nous l'exposes pas !
_ Qu'est-ce que tu avais comme smartphone jusqu'à maintenant ?
_ Quel est ton budget ?
_ Dans quel circuit comptes-tu l'acheter ?
_ Fais-tu des jeux ? de la réalité augmentée ?
_ L'autonomie est-elle le point le plus important ?
_ As-tu besoin d'utiliser beaucoup ton smartphone quand tu sors (parce que FaceID avec le masque, dans les prochains mois, ça risque de ne pas être la panacée) ?
_ Combien de temps comptes-tu le garder ?
Etc...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Mai 2020)

Je parle du châssis.
La prise en main est le plus important, après que l'écran fasse 1" de plus ou de moins on s'y habitue rapidement. Surtout que les deux ont leurs avantages : faceID d'un côté (bien pratique pour déverrouiller l'écran facilement surtout quand tu portes des gants), touchID (pratique pour avoir en prime une zone à l'avant pour poser son doigt sans cacher l'écran et avec les masques/écharpes)


----------



## Kid-26 (18 Mai 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Je répond à tes questions
> 
> 
> _ Qu'est-ce que tu avais comme smartphone jusqu'à maintenant ? J'avais iPhone 4S et actuellement 5SE 1er génération
> ...







ecatomb a dit:


> Merci pour les liens


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Mai 2020)

> Dans quel circuit comptes-tu l'acheter ? C'est à dire...?


Magasin Apple, boutique physique, site comme amazon, etc...



> As-tu besoin d'utiliser beaucoup ton smartphone quand tu sors (parce que FaceID avec le masque, dans les prochains mois, ça risque de ne pas être la panacée) ? Oui, je sors avec mon iPhone


La question est plutôt : as-tu besoin de souvent déverrouiller ton iPhone quand tu sors. Si c'est 2-3 fois par jour, le système pour le dévérouiller n'a pas d'importance.


----------



## Kid-26 (18 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Magasin Apple, boutique physique, site comme amazon, etc...
> 
> Ah, j'achète sur le site d'Apple et dans le boutique physique
> 
> ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Mai 2020)

Donc ce sera difficile d'avoir le Xr à moins de 600€, il est à 709€ pour le 64Go.
Quoiqu'on ne ta pas demandé dans quel pays tu étais. Les prix dont je parle sont ceux en France.

Vu que tu avais le 5SE et ton budget, je te conseillerais plutôt le SE 2ème génération. Tu ne seras pas dépaysé, il est moins cher et semble correspondre à ton utilisation.
Il reste à voir si l’autonomie te conviendra (le Xr est meilleur dessus)


----------



## iJof (19 Mai 2020)

Le XS est actuellement en grosse promo sur Amazon, c’est peut-être le meilleur compromis ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Mai 2020)

S'il veut bien acheter sur Amazon, oui ce serait à envisager


----------



## Kid-26 (22 Mai 2020)

Je suis anti-Amazon xD

Et puis j'irai un ces quatre à la Fnac pour regarder en " vrai " pour comparer

Dis aussi que le AppleCare + vaut le coup ou pas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mai 2020)

Non, pas besoin


----------



## Kid-26 (22 Mai 2020)

Ah, il est pas pas efficace ou....?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mai 2020)

cf ce sujet :





						Apple care :qui le prend ?
					

Qui prend Apple care avec un nouvel iPhone ? Pour l’instant j’ai fissuré toutes les vitres de tous mes iPhones  Je vais sans doute prendre le 11 pro Max et j’hésite a ajouter encore cette somme au prix de l’iPhone  Merci a tous




					forums.macg.co
				




Cela peut être utile si tu as souvent des problèmes, mais si tu prends soin de ton appareil et que tu as une coque, ce ne sera jamais utilisé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mai 2020)

Si tu prends bien le SE, regarde cette info pour t'éviter un souci :








						iPhone SE 2020 : que faire si le démarrage bloque sur le logo Apple
					

Le nouvel iPhone SE 2020 peut se retrouver bloqué dans son démarrage après une restauration depuis une sauvegarde, explique une fiche technique interne au SAV d'Apple. Lorsqu'on démarre son nouvel iPhone SE pour la première fois, qu'on enchaîne sur l'étape où il récupère et installe la...




					www.igen.fr


----------



## Kid-26 (24 Mai 2020)

D'accord et merci beaucoup

Et dites si jamais que je prend la SE, je peux la garder pendant combien de temps ?
5 ans ?


----------



## Sly54 (24 Mai 2020)

Kid-26 a dit:


> Et dites si jamais que je prend la SE, je peux la garder pendant combien de temps ?
> 5 ans ?


Mon iPhone 6 va avoir 6 ans, je ne peux pas y installer iOS 13, donc il est toujours sous iOS 12. Et toujours fonctionnel.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Mai 2020)

Il y aura peut-être la batterie à changer (mais cela ne coute pas très cher) mais tu dois pouvoir espérer durer 4-5 ans facilement. Plus si tu en prend bien soin.
Il faudra juste accepter de ne pas avoir toutes les futures options iOS dessus, tout comme les futurs jeux très gourmand.


----------



## Kid-26 (24 Mai 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Mon iPhone 6 va avoir 6 ans, je ne peux pas y installer iOS 13, donc il est toujours sous iOS 12. Et toujours fonctionnel.




Mon iPhone actuellement est de 5SE, donc c'est pour cela que j'hésite à le changer ou pas...
C'est un vrai gros dilemme 




ecatomb a dit:


> Il y aura peut-être la batterie à changer (mais cela ne coute pas très cher) mais tu dois pouvoir espérer durer 4-5 ans facilement. Plus si tu en prend bien soin.
> Il faudra juste accepter de ne pas avoir toutes les futures options iOS dessus, tout comme les futurs jeux très gourmand.




Ma batterie fait de 86%

Il en faudrait combien de % pour la changer ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Mai 2020)

D'après ce que j'ai vu et qu'on m'a conseillé : pas besoin de la changer tant qu'elle est au dessus de 80%
En dessous, cela dépend. Si tu tiens une journée tranquille, pas besoin.


----------



## Kid-26 (24 Mai 2020)

D'accord 

Et à ton avis que je devrais garder encore un peu le mien et en d'en prendre la SE..?

J'en veux pas de dépenser vu que le mien fonctionne encore.... ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Mai 2020)

Si tu peux attendre la fin de l'année, fait le.
Avec la sortie de nouveaux modèle de iPhone, les anciens baisseront de prix. Et qui sait, peut-être qu'il y aura un nouveau modèle qui te plaira plus que le nouveau SE.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Mai 2020)

Kid-26 a dit:


> Mon iPhone actuellement est de 5SE, donc c'est pour cela que j'hésite à le changer ou pas...


Le 5SE n'existe pas 
C'est le 5, ou bien le 5S, ou bien le SE tout court.
J'imagine que tu as le 5S ?




ecatomb a dit:


> Si tu peux attendre la fin de l'année, fait le.


Je suis assez d'accord avec ce conseil.
Sauf si tu as besoin d'iOS 13, dans ce cas tu n'as pas trop le choix… (je crois que le 5S est limité à iOS 12)


----------



## Kid-26 (24 Mai 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Le 5SE n'existe pas
> C'est le 5, ou bien le 5S, ou bien le SE tout court.
> J'imagine que tu as le 5S ?



Je suis à SE 1er génération

Désolé vu que j'ai l'habitude à dire la 5SE 

Et bon d'accord que j'attendrai la fin d'année


----------



## Nicolarts (27 Mai 2020)

Après le souci de mon ancien smartphone, je suis obligé acheter un nouveau smartphone avec un prix plus bas que possible. J'ai donc pris iPhone SE 2020 avec 256 go (je n'ai pas le choix car les iPhone ne propose pas le SD comme un mémoire externe) pour échanger beaucoup des vidéos et celle que je fais beaucoup des vidéos en film.

Pour le moment, je n'ai pas eu un souci. Et je fais les photos, ils sont bien. SI c'est trop sombre, je les modifie avec Pixelmator "mobile".

Pour l'instant, mon utilisation est minimaliste pour le smartphone car j'ai un iPad Pro que je peux tout faire ce que je veux.

Le seul erreur que je suis déçu, c'est que je ne comprends pas pourquoi qu'Apple ne veut pas garder le meme forme que l'ancien SE mais il faudrait juste full-écran. Ce serait top...


----------

